# Giant STP frame size



## attomixt (Dec 26, 2004)

I've been looking at getting either an STP or a P. series bike. I think i've decided on the STP but was wondering if i'd be ok to ride a 14" Regular frame. I'm about 5'10-5'11. My other bike is a Medium Titus Super-Moto and i'm looking for a nice urban ride because that one is too squshy and large. What size are you riding? I don't really mind a cramped urban bike 

Any issues w/ cramped feet though on a regular?


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

I am riding a 2004 dmr sidekick - size 14".

I love riding a compact bike. Better corning, tech riding, etc.

However not the greatest for long rides.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i used to ride a stp 15" and a bunch of my friends rode the 14". If you are gonna want to flick the bike around alot more and ride alot of park then go for the 14", but if you are gonna be doing xc/all mountain stuff too go for the 15"


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I've owned and ridden both frames with the exact same components. I prefer the 15" bike. I am 6' tall.
I found the shorter top tube less comfortable on the small frame.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

*I need help too*

Guys

Please help, I am in the same predicament

I want to go buy an STP tomorrow but I am not sure what size to get,

I am 5 '8 178 pounds and size 10 shoe  ( as I have heard about the feet hitting the front tire)

I have been riding a Medium GT Avalanche 1.0 for XC trails, and commuting. I have been hitting some jumps, stairs etc and as an old bmx'er luv the bunny hopping , wheelies,endo, drop offs etc.I know the GT isnt meant for this type of use so I decided its time to buy myslef a street/ urban DJ bike (as I have been told it will amke tricks and stunts easier), but will also be used to commute as well.

I would say the bike will be used for 50/50

I was about to buy the Regular 13.5" STP1 but then the guy in the store said that maybe I should consider the L 14.5" if I intend to commute on it.

I know heaps of ppl have bought STP's and would like to hear the pros and cons of their chosen frame size

Anyway how much of a diff can 1 inch make?

Hopefully there is someone on here that is roughly the same size

Advice please

Thanks


----------

